# WoW Neuanfang!



## Ronas (21. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community Mitglieder =)

Mir kam neulich mit ein paar freunden zusammen die Idee alle zusammen auf einem server auf dem niemand von uns einen Charakter hat neu anzufangen.
Nun wollte ich diese Idee auf die gesamte Buffed Community ausweiten.
Also wer mitmachen möchte bitte melden...nun müsste noch geklärt werden auf welchem server gespielt wird,welche fraktion gewählt wird und wie die neugegründete Gilde heißen soll...
Ich hoffe auf zahlreiches beteiligen..


MfG Ronas


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. April 2008)

gehört sowas nicht eigentlich ins gildenforum?


----------



## Trunks89 (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die idee hatte ich auchan haben sie nen PVP server vorgeschlagen und haben mich alleingelassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tja so ist das 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt spiele auf malygos und hab meine guten charkter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (21. April 2008)

nene sry ich warte auf WAR und in der zeit spiele ich schön mein Mage xD


----------



## Humfred (21. April 2008)

Ich mache gerne mit, kannst mich schonmal auf die Liste setzen =)


----------



## High.till.i.die (21. April 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community Mitglieder =)
> 
> Mir kam neulich mit ein paar freunden zusammen die Idee alle zusammen auf einem server auf dem niemand von uns einen Charakter hat neu anzufangen.
> Nun wollte ich diese Idee auf die gesamte Buffed Community ausweiten.
> ...




Super idee! 
bin dabei.
Wie wärs mit dem Gildennamen "Buffed" ? lol
simpel

Horde oder Ally....das ist die Frage


----------



## nezarius (21. April 2008)

Wenn das ganze wirklich von min. 75% der Leute durchgezogen wird; wenn es keine Zickerreien um die Vorgangsweise innerhalb der Gilde gibt - dann könnte das sicherlich eine gute Idee sein.

...aber:

Viele sind zwar zeitweise ernüchtert was Ihre High-Level-Charas, aber irgendwann zieht es sie sicherlich wieder zu ihren normalen Charakteren... 

Außer (!) es macht wirklich soviel Spaß - dazu gehört auch eine gewissen Menge an Leuten die "teilnehmen" - dass man das Leveln kaum bemerkt und dann eine Hand voll netter Leute mit feinen Charas zusammen hat. ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers.


----------



## High.till.i.die (21. April 2008)

nezarius schrieb:


> Wenn das ganze wirklich von min. 75% der Leute durchgezogen wird; wenn es keine Zickerreien um die Vorgangsweise innerhalb der Gilde gibt - dann könnte das sicherlich eine gute Idee sein.
> 
> ...aber:
> 
> ...




75% ? huch
261353 leute sind hier regi, stell dir mal vor wieviele WoW spielen.


----------



## Korlanyi (21. April 2008)

jop wär auch mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 müssen uns nur en server aussuchen ... 

und allianz oder horde? xD


----------



## High.till.i.die (21. April 2008)

Ich wär für Ally....die Horde Rassen gefallen mir nicht


----------



## wizady (21. April 2008)

also horde wär ich dabei, ally eher net 
bzw @ High.... glaub das war auf die leute die sich melden bezogen


----------



## Humfred (21. April 2008)

Mh.. das müsste man wohl intern absprechen, hier posten einem alle Typen dazwischen


----------



## Malabaschock (21. April 2008)

Also mal ehrlich sowas gabs hier schon so oft und es ist meist in Chaos ausgeartet...
Die meisten machen vllt nen Char spielen 2 Tage und kehren zu ihrem alten Server bzw Char zurück...naja mal seh obs diesmal was wird(heißt nich das ich dabei bin) 

Aber trotzdem Viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Mala


HORDE AN DIE MACHT!


----------



## zificult (21. April 2008)

wäre auf nem PVP server mit der Horden fraktion dabei...melden unter Steam 
oder im Buffed Forum pls (Steamname: zificult)


----------



## KomaKater (21. April 2008)

joa mich bitte auch mit auf liste ^^


----------



## Delphin87 (21. April 2008)

ich hab heute neuangefangen. Bin vom PvE server zum Rp-PvE server gewechselt. Und ich war überrascht was das für Welten unterschiede sind oO... Schade hättest du mich früher erreicht hätte ich mitgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun bin ich denke ich in guten Händen (40 70er 140 Mitglieder) oO


----------



## Kortha (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich wäre auf jedefall dabei... 
spiele schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken auch neuanzufangen.

Egal ob Ally oder Horde. Am liebsten PvP Server vielleicht sogar RP-PvP

Freue mich auf Antwort...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anorianna (21. April 2008)

Wäre auch mit dabei, mir wäre es egal, ob Alli oder Horde, mir wäre es egal, ob PvE- oder PvP-Server, nur dürfte es kein RP geben. Meinetwegen auf einem RP-Server, aber kein Gilden-RP^^


----------



## Malafazio (22. April 2008)

hallo,

also da ja jetzt schon viel gepostet wurde würde ich mal sagen langsam Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen.

Server?
Fraktion?

wäre da als Buffed-Fan auch dabei.....vll joined ja auch mal das Buffed Team?

Grüße

Mala

Ach ja Gildenname "Buffed" wäre natürlich genau der Richtige....


----------



## Motte (22. April 2008)

Idee nich schlecht, wobei ichs schon so kenn das meist nichma das Twinken aufm Main server klappt ^^.

Aber, gibt mal an bitte:

- wanns ca. losgeht.
- welcher server.
- ansprech person 

...

Ich denke werden paar kommen, und obs nu klappt oder nicht mit dem neu anfang... steht noch in den sternen ^^


----------



## Zghuk (22. April 2008)

ich kann dir meinen server empfehlen... Die Todeskrallen

rp-pvp

-> pvp: keine winkenden allianzler... umhauen, wenns gefällt...

-> rp: weniger kiddies, mehr erwachsene spieler


pvp: guter realmpool mit arthas, azshara, blackrock, blackmoore
pve: mittelmäßig, horde dominiert den fortschritt, erster boss in sunwell down...


----------



## ThaBuffed (22. April 2008)

bin dabei kannst mich auf liste setzen

sowas lass ich mir nicht entgehen

horde oder ally scheisegal hauptsache zusammen zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## byvo (22. April 2008)

bin dabei...

suche auch nach einer neuen gelegenheit neu anzufangen...

wo und wann soll ich mich anmelden ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrael/Leonce (22. April 2008)

Also wäre auf jedenfall dabei... ist ne super idee! Ich muss nur auf dem neuesten Stand gehalten werden. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OrbPro (22. April 2008)

Hallo,

also die Idee gefällt mir. Ich würde gern mitmachen.

Die Realm-Art und die Fraktion ist mir egal. Schön wäre nur, wenn der Realmpool relativ ausgeglichen wären.

Ist aber sicher lustig, so eine Buffed-Gilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Xelyna (22. April 2008)

Na ich würd wenn dann nur mit 'nem Twink anfangen, wobei ich da grad auch recht wenig Zeit zu hab.. schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erynberia (22. April 2008)

Ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Screen (22. April 2008)

Ich hau den Theard mal in meine Favorits rein, wenn ihr euch dann mla entscieden habt shcau ich mla vorbei


----------



## Gabler (22. April 2008)

denke ich werd da auch mitmachen.
gebt einfach bescheid wann es los geht und wo


----------



## Garlef (22. April 2008)

Hmmm... ich würde mich auch beteiligen, sollte aber langsam wirklich mal konkreter werden...


----------



## GerriG (22. April 2008)

Ich glaub da geh ich mal dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Horde plz!


----------



## Bignova (22. April 2008)

wenn horde dan wär ich dabei,auf jeden fall,wenns soweit is macht ma da neuen thread oder so auf,oder eben einen meiner chars anquatschen^^


----------



## SilenoZ666 (22. April 2008)

wenn ihr mit zahlen und fakten um die ecke kommen würdet, würde ich es mir direkt überlegen.....meine gilde hat sich nämlich letzens aufgelöst und zur zeit stehe ich recht alleine da........


----------



## High.till.i.die (22. April 2008)

ok...ich hab beschlossen einfach mal was zu planen ^^


PvP server: Echsenkessel
Fraktion: Horde....(ich will was neues ausprobieren)
Diesen Freitag (25.4)
Wir erstellen eine Liste mit den Namen die mitmachen adden die im Game und reden weiter.


----------



## Satangel (22. April 2008)

also ich wäre auch dabei, allerding habe ich vor ner woche schon nen tauren shami auf gorgonnash angefangen. im moment bin ich level 22. wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr ja da anfangen, ich würde dann auch auf jeden fall auf euch warten. würde mich freuen weil ich auch kein bock habe immer so allein zu leveln. also wenn jemand interesse hat mit zu zocken dann schreibts einfach hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MirageWhip (22. April 2008)

ich würde auch mitmachen, 

schreibt uns dann jmd an, wegen dem spielername etc.?


----------



## Flodark (22. April 2008)

JO also ich bin definitiv dabei.
Setzt mich ma auf Liste und falls es losgeht könnt ihr mir ja ne benachrichtigung schicken an florianroth92@yahoo.de

bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayria (22. April 2008)

joa lust hätt ich auch. horde wäre auch mein fav


----------



## MirageWhip (22. April 2008)

MirageWhip schrieb:


> ich würde auch mitmachen,
> 
> schreibt uns dann jmd an, wegen dem spielername etc.?




ok mir dann bitte eine nachricht über buffed schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turbodidi (22. April 2008)

Hey High ich bin auch dabei. sag mir plz bescheid wann es los gehen soll. Horde ist cool, werd mich dann wohl als blutelf (weiblich natürlich) mage entscheiden. mfg Turb0


----------



## Flodark (22. April 2008)

MirageWhip schrieb:


> ok mir dann bitte eine nachricht über buffed schicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja hast ja recht Oo
soweit hab ich wieder nicht gedacht und schön meine email preisgegeben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayria (22. April 2008)

@ ronas

irgendwie geht leicht die übersicht verloren, ich würde mich dazu bereit erklären eine kleine seite einzurichten wo sich die leute eintragen können die mitmachen wollen, und auf dieser seite könnte man dann später infos geben ab wann und auf welchem server es losgeht


----------



## pingu77 (22. April 2008)

Trunks89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> die idee hatte ich auchan haben sie nen PVP server vorgeschlagen und haben mich alleingelassen
> ...



sei froh, malygos is sowieso der beste server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (22. April 2008)

Hmm wäre eventuell auch dabei... ich Twinke nun mal sehr gerne^^
Würde dann als Hexer einsteigen... wenn es losgeht bitte eine Pm an mich!


----------



## zwinlii (22. April 2008)

huhu wäre dabei horde oder alli mir egal^^


----------



## High.till.i.die (22. April 2008)

ok Leute! 

ist jeder mit Echsenkessel (PvP realm) und Horde einverstanden?
ich erstell mir mal jetz einen Charackter dort.
schreibt bitte MIR eine mail oder hier rein euren Spielernamen ich add euch dann.

die Gilde "Buffed" wird diesen Realm kontrollieren haaa haaa haa!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocas (22. April 2008)

schreib einfach deinen ingame namen hier rein und dann versuchen wir dich aufm realm zu erreichen. So kannst du uns alle einladen.


----------



## DeusExMachina (22. April 2008)

server terrordar pvp

fraktion horde

inv me!!!

ps: dann kann ich endlich meine 1er twinks hochleveln, hehe. heal hätt ma dann schon...


----------



## High.till.i.die (22. April 2008)

Zocas schrieb:


> schreib einfach deinen ingame namen hier rein und dann versuchen wir dich aufm realm zu erreichen. So kannst du uns alle einladen.




ja oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehe



ich nenne mich...Serphin ^^


----------



## Zocas (22. April 2008)

also jetzt realm echsenkessel oder terrodar?


----------



## Screen (22. April 2008)

was ich jetzt mitbekommen habe ist es echsenkessel!!!!


----------



## High.till.i.die (22. April 2008)

Zocas schrieb:


> also jetzt realm echsenkessel oder terrodar?




Echsenkessel






adde mich Serphin


----------



## Zocas (22. April 2008)

Alles klar, dann echsenkessel!!!

Sehen uns aufm Realm


----------



## Zocas (22. April 2008)

ich kann erst um 5 adden, bi nnoch auf der arbeit ^^ aber bis nachher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## High.till.i.die (22. April 2008)

Ok,

Ich laufe hier mit  Serphin rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

komm einfach auf den Server und addet mich 

ab jetz gehts los


----------



## Gonzofx (22. April 2008)

Motte schrieb:


> Idee nich schlecht, wobei ichs schon so kenn das meist nichma das Twinken aufm Main server klappt ^^.
> 
> Aber, gibt mal an bitte:
> 
> ...




Also ich wäre ja für den Rajaxx PvP server dieser ist auf Allainzseite ziemlich töt und mann könnte dort noch viel auf sich aufmerksam machen.


Bei interesse könnte ich ihn die Gilde Inv habe dort für mich alleine eine gilde namens Infensus aufgemacht.

Bei interesse einfach bescheid sagen


----------



## Ali Hunter (22. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt alle auf den server 
Zuluhed PvP Server 
Allianz
Da ist es richtig cool sind viele leute drauf...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
peace out  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallnator (22. April 2008)

also ich wäre auch dabei,

da ich sowie so auf echsenkessel spiel hab ich kein problem einen twink anzufangen.

ich würde einen off-fury warri der rasse orc spielen


----------



## High.till.i.die (22. April 2008)

Knallnator schrieb:


> also ich wäre auch dabei,
> 
> da ich sowie so auf echsenkessel spiel hab ich kein problem einen twink anzufangen.
> 
> ich würde einen off-fury warri der rasse orc spielen



super! adde mich ^^

Serphin


----------



## Níght06 (22. April 2008)

(\(\
-__-


----------



## Níght06 (22. April 2008)

(\(\
-__-


----------



## Knallnator (22. April 2008)

da ich grad auf arbeit bin, werde ich dich heute abend so ab 19:00 adden

bis dahin


----------



## -CyraX- (22. April 2008)

Interesant bin dabei =)
Wär gut wen Horde =)


----------



## Screen (22. April 2008)

High.till.i.die schrieb:


> Echsenkessel
> adde mich Serphin



horde seite


----------



## Cravan (22. April 2008)

juhu verseucht unsern server mit noch mehr horde...hat er ja eh noch nicht genug von -.-'


----------



## High.till.i.die (22. April 2008)

Screen schrieb:


> horde seite



jap schon mehrmals geschrieben


----------



## Fauzi (22. April 2008)

Hmm wäre ja nicht unbedingt abgeneigt davon. Gerne würde ich auch nen Hordechar spielen (Evtl Blutelf Mage) nur das ganze gelevel geht mir auf den sack..


----------



## High.till.i.die (22. April 2008)

Cravan schrieb:


> juhu verseucht unsern server mit noch mehr horde...hat er ja eh noch nicht genug von -.-'



verseuchen??

Wir die Horden Gilde Buffed vernichtet die Allianz damit Azeroth sauber ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sind deine Rettung ally hehe


----------



## Knallnator (22. April 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Hmm wäre ja nicht unbedingt abgeneigt davon. Gerne würde ich auch nen Hordechar spielen (Evtl Blutelf Mage) nur das ganze gelevel geht mir auf den sack..



heul nicht mach mit ;-)


----------



## bagge93 (22. April 2008)

bin auxh dabei frage ist nur wie aktiv =) will momentan meinen hexxer auf 70 bringen aber ansonsten hab ich nix zu tun...raid suchen nervt mich und i-wie macht mir auch kein andrer twink als der hexxer mehr fun...fraktion is mir eigentlich egal bin eigentlich überzeugter hordler aber andererseits habbich mir gedacht wenn schon neu dann ganz =)

wär nett wenn du mal pm schreibst ansonsten überwach ich mal den thread..

bye


----------



## Fauzi (22. April 2008)

Ja mal schauen, heute abend vielleicht nicht unbedingt bock mit dem main zu spielen, kann ja dann mal den charakter fertigen und mich bei.. (.. bei wem überhaupt?) melden..

Och dann wieder das problem, welchen haarschnitt? welche tönung? wie soll er heissen? muuh ;( und die ersten 20 level vom mage kenn ich doch auch schon.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die quest auf der hordenseite kenn ich nicht und muss wieder nachschauen gehn.. und mimimi und mimimi und whine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Biber121 (22. April 2008)

jo wäre auch dabei...
würde entweder nen priester oda nen pala spieln....

werde aba den char dann nur als twink verwenden aba werde trotzdem viel mit ihm spieln....


----------



## High.till.i.die (22. April 2008)

ok nocheinmal Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Server: Echsenkessel
Fraktion: HORDE
Kontakt: Serphin


Ahja haben gerade die Gildensatzung gekauft =)
freuen uns über mehr Buffed User
ahja unser Gildenname ist "Buffed Crew"




mfg

High.till.i.die


----------



## Knallnator (22. April 2008)

ok bis heute abend:

ich werde einen off-warri auf fury geskillt spielen die rasse wird orc sein
name muss icch erst checken


----------



## Scrätcher (22. April 2008)

Gruppenzwang?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal sehen ob ich da morgen früh eventuell einen erstell!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich warte nur noch bis ich ne Inspiration krieg was ich da anfange....

Was habt ihr schon so? Genügend Tanks? Heiler?

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ne Buffed-Gilde nur aus Jägern besteht!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MirageWhip (22. April 2008)

also ich spiele einen tank^^, im moment ist blos "serphin" nicht online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bagge93 (22. April 2008)

ach menno dann bin ich nich dabei...kenn die horde gebiete auswenidig hab da echt kb mehr drauf xD allianz is da spannender da hattich nie einen char über lvl 11...
hätte denn jemand hier lust dasselbe auf allyseite zu machen auf nicht-rp pvp realm? wär super =)


----------



## Alcasim (22. April 2008)

bagge93 schrieb:


> ach menno dann bin ich nich dabei...kenn die horde gebiete auswenidig hab da echt kb mehr drauf xD allianz is da spannender da hattich nie einen char über lvl 11...
> hätte denn jemand hier lust dasselbe auf allyseite zu machen auf nicht-rp pvp realm? wär super =)



Schaut doch mal ins Gildenforum, mein Angebot zum Neuanfang mit der Horde auf nem PvP Realm gilt immer noch o.O


----------



## Ronas (22. April 2008)

Also leute:
Da diese Idee auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist werde ich jetzt mal was planen:

Server: Das Konsortium (RP-PvP)
Fraktion:Horde
Gilde nennen wir Buffed also mein Char wird Ronas heißen schreibt mich einfach an dann lad ich euch ein...

MfG Ronas =)


----------



## Knallnator (22. April 2008)

also bin drin, name roneth

ok dann muss ich um bauen, da es nun der echsenkessel war.

ok bin nun auf dem konsortium name Agricola


----------



## gargoylis (22. April 2008)

So hab auf dem Echsenkessel nun nen troll Shamie. Name "Manulos".


----------



## Mankind.WWE (22. April 2008)

PvP server... na ja.. mal sehen.. werde vermutlich nicht soooo aktiv sein..


----------



## Der Metzgermeister (22. April 2008)

Ich wäre dabei, aber nur wenn ally, horde hab ich schon genug chars


----------



## Bewl (22. April 2008)

hiho,

wäre dabei, setzt mich auf liste^^

schreib mir dann pm...geb dir falls nötig dann icq nr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Bewl


----------



## Cristhecrusader (22. April 2008)

...


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (22. April 2008)

ach fuck und ich depp habe vor 5 tagen aufgehört mit wow, auf son horde twink hätte ich auch richtig bock drauf^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bagge93 (22. April 2008)

@ Alcasin: wie meinstn das "angebot für hordetwink" ? will nen allys weil ich kb mehr auf hordeq hab...=) bin jez grad mitm gnom mage auf frostmourne gegangen( PVP mittel belastet) name: zozok


----------



## Fauzi (22. April 2008)

Also bin jetzt aufm Echsenkessel aber hier ist niemand online von der oben genannten daten ^^


----------



## sumonoshi (22. April 2008)

welche klassen fehlen denn noch im team, bzw. welche sind schon vorhanden?
könnte mir vorstellen eine heilerklasse zu spielen.


----------



## Fauzi (22. April 2008)

los gogo ^^ ich bin nen mage.. ich will nicht alleine spielen.. loooos ^^


----------



## Maruh (22. April 2008)

müsst euch schon entscheiden, zuviele köche verderben den Brei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Echsenkessel oder Konsortium?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (22. April 2008)

echsenkessel.. wurde ja gesagt


----------



## EvilChris (22. April 2008)

Entgegen den Antworten hier ahben wir offiziell auf dem Server Das Konsortium angefangen. Die Gilde heißt Buffed. Wendet Euch am besten an Ronas, er läd Euch dann ein. =)


----------



## Fauzi (22. April 2008)

lol wie verarscht ist das den? -.-
naja ich wusste das da eh was quer läuft..


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (22. April 2008)

tzzzzzzzzzz die gilde und der char  gibt es gar nicht ich hab in arsenal nach geschaut


----------



## Visi0n (22. April 2008)

airace schrieb:


> nene sry ich warte auf WAR und in der zeit spiele ich schön mein Mage xD



hier wurde ja gefragt wer mitmachen möchte und nicht wer nicht mitmacht <.<


----------



## Kreze (22. April 2008)

Mir egal welcher Server, und Rasse ist mir auch Schnurz,wobei wäre eher für Horde xD


----------



## tRyk (22. April 2008)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> tzzzzzzzzzz die gilde und der char  gibt es gar nicht ich hab in arsenal nach geschaut



Es werden nur Chars über lvl 10 im Arsenal gezeigt...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (22. April 2008)

ach gott ich hab gedacht das er schon mal angefangen hat und die gilde gegründet usw


----------



## Maruh (22. April 2008)

So, "Maruh" hat soeben auf dem Echsenkessel den Krieg gegen die Brennende Legion aufgenommen und auf dem Konsortium tummelt sich "Nihee".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal sehen, wlcher von beiden hübschen B11 magierinnen länger lebt.


----------



## GerriG (22. April 2008)

Bin als Simmons auf dem Konsortium


----------



## byvo (23. April 2008)

so leutchens,

die gilde auf dem konsortium ist gegründet und wir freuen uns auf unterstützung...

an klassen ist alles willkommen...

meldet euch einfach oder sucht auf dem server nach der gilde BuffeD...


Tertox ist mein Name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arithil (23. April 2008)

hey ich wollt fragen ob ich auch mitmachen darf und welche fraktion und welcher server wollt ich noch wissen^^ ...hoffe das ich mitmachen darf xD


----------



## byvo (23. April 2008)

klar... aber ich denke ich hab doch eben alles nennenswerte erwähnt...


dann nochmal zum mitschreiben : das konsortium
                                                 Horde
                                                 Klasse ist egal
melde dich einfach bei agricola oder ronas...

Tertox


----------



## Níght06 (23. April 2008)

sind auf "Das Konsortium" 

Horde

Gilde: buffed
healer sind gerne gesehen^^  bitte keine jäger mehr xDD


----------



## StarBlight (23. April 2008)

hmm würde eher zu echsenkessel tendieren, konsortium ist ein rp server, und ich finde dass man die nicht noch zusätzlich mit unserem ooc belasten muss.


----------



## Fauzi (23. April 2008)

naja ich hab nen mage gestern angefangen, bin über meine leiche gesprungen und hab ihn schon auf 7 gespielt, und jetzt muss man sich anhören das plötzlich das konsortium ausgewählt wurde..


----------



## Níght06 (23. April 2008)

lol was denn jetzt? sowas geht aber echt nicht ihr müsst schon klare absprachen halten


----------



## Ronas (23. April 2008)

Jo wie schon gesagt die Gilde steht!
Nachdem wir lange sparen mussten um uns die Satzung leisten zu können und dann auch noch Unterschriften sammeln mussten ist es nun endlich soweit =)

Also Nochmal für alle die Mitmachen wollen:
Serveras Konsortium(RP-PvP)
Fraktion:Horde
GildeuffeD

Schreibt einfach jemanden aus der Gilde an dann werdet ihr geladen =)


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

*hmpfr* 

Ich hab gestern einen Hordler auf Echsenkessel erstellt und mußte zu meiner Trauer feststellen, dass es kein Rp-Server ist...

Davon abgesehen find ich es eh unsportlich wenn da jetzt schon mehr Horde ist wie Allianz!

Und die 5 Level die er jetzt hat, werd ich dann wohl nochmal auf Konsortium "runterreißen"!^^

*seuuuufz*

Alles für den Dackel alles für den BuffedClub!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PriZon (23. April 2008)

Bin dabei aber Ich würde gerne mal in die Rp Welt eintauchen, aber wenn das nicht der fall sein sollte, auch nicht schlimm also melde dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (23. April 2008)

omfg, was für ein chaos!

wie wärs, wenn der TE mal etwas ordnung schafft? so wird das nämlich nix!

lg


----------



## GerriG (23. April 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> Jo wie schon gesagt die Gilde steht!
> Nachdem wir lange sparen mussten um uns die Satzung leisten zu können und dann auch noch Unterschriften sammeln mussten ist es nun endlich soweit =)
> 
> Also Nochmal für alle die Mitmachen wollen:
> ...




Der über mir hat er doch!


----------



## Thedynamike (23. April 2008)

Visi0n schrieb:


> hier wurde ja gefragt wer mitmachen möchte und nicht wer nicht mitmacht <.<



Er wollte uns doch nur zeigen, was er für ein entschlossener Rebell im Kampf gegen Blizzard ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> omfg, was für ein chaos!
> 
> wie wärs, wenn der TE mal etwas ordnung schafft? so wird das nämlich nix!
> 
> lg



Ordnung steht!

Alle die Buffedhorde wollen können wählen zwischen:

Konsortium: Wer RP mag

oder

Echsenkessel: Wer kein RP mag

Allis? Dürfen gerne auch kommen sollten allerdings für die Gilde entweder: Grün, Braun, Weiß, Blau (Dranei zählt nicht!^^)  oder Blödelfe sein!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (23. April 2008)

naja meiner meinung nach ist das keine ordnung, wenn irgendwo mitten im thread mal geschreiben wird, wos jetzt hingeht, wenn plötzlich 2 anstatt einer geplanten gilde entstehen und wenn irgendwelche leute meinen, sie müssten jetzt das ruder übernehmen.


naja, trotzdem viel spaß noch


----------



## NidVhegg (23. April 2008)

hi, wollte auchschonmal in guter Geselschaft einen Tauren spielen

Ich würd nen Tauren Krieger erstellen,  mir muss nur noch ein Name einfallen ^^. Dürfte den auch schnell gelevelt kriegen.

Also : Das Konsortium ...  wieviele seit ihr? noch/wie sehr aktiv??

- ich werd natürlich meine eigentlichen Chars weiterspielen !

mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Hallo Ennia,

ich finde es ganz in Ordnung. Ein Thread lebt davon sich weiter zu entwickeln. Manche wollen lieber RP ander lieber Non-RP - Realm. Wie lange würde eine Gilde wohl bestehen wenn jemand wo hingeht wo er doch nicht sooo viel Bock hat?

Davon abgesehen, das sind ja keine "offiziellen" Buffed-Gilden deshalb kann niemand von sich behaupten das alleinige Recht zu haben zu entscheiden wo die Community hinwandert. Wems gefällt macht sich nen Char in der einen Gilde, in der Anderen oder läßt es einfach....

Hier gehts rein um den Spaßfaktor und darum auch mal mit Anderen von hier einen netten Plausch halten zu können. 

So seh ich das zumindestens....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasquehama (23. April 2008)

Wenn Ihr Euch dafür interessiert, in einer Buffed-Gilde zu spielen, warum nehmt ihr nicht eine Gilde, die schon existiert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittmoons​
Und ich habe ebenfalls schon einmal das Profil einer Buffed-Allianzgilde gesehen.

Ich frage mich, warum ihr das Rad neu erfinden wollt?

So Long


----------



## killahunter (23. April 2008)

Ich würde auch sehr gerne mitmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde lieber nen Ally zocken(Habe schon einen 70 Hordenchar), aber von mir aus auch Horde.
Würde dann mit einem Orc Krieger(wahrscheinlich deff) einsteigen!


----------



## Ronas (23. April 2008)

dann erstell dir nen char und schreib mich ingame an...bin momentan online


----------



## Arido (23. April 2008)

Cravan schrieb:


> juhu verseucht unsern server mit noch mehr horde...hat er ja eh noch nicht genug von -.-'



Klasse für den 2.Beitrag! Weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (23. April 2008)

Arido schrieb:


> Klasse für den 2.Beitrag! Weiter so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur hat er recht, glaub mir, es ist keine Freude auf dem Realmpool BG's zu machen wenn die Allianz jedes Schlachtfeld zu 99% gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab auch schon dem TE gesagt warum der Realmpool nicht geeignet ist für einen Neustart (ICQ), aber wer nicht hören will muss halt fühlen.


----------



## GerriG (23. April 2008)

Wir spielen ja auch auf dem Konsortium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (23. April 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Wir spielen ja auch auf dem Konsortium
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auch schon gemerkt das der Server, auf dem ich meine Chars (Echsenkessel) habe im gleichen Realmpool (nämlich Sturmangriff) ist, wie "Das Konsortium"?


----------



## GerriG (23. April 2008)

Nein, tut mir leid


----------



## Kevvulk (23. April 2008)

Hiho,

also hab ich es nun richtig verstanden ? Neuanfang wird gemacht auf den Server "Das Konsortium" und dann als Horde ? 

Hätte auch Interesse an so einen Neuanfang um die Zeit nun etwas zu überbrücken bis was neues kommt.

Hab da nur ne Frage, an welchen Klassen besteht noch wirklich Bedarf ? 

Muss nur gleich WoW installieren und patchen, dauert also wohl nur ein paar ... äh .. stunden ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> also hab ich es nun richtig verstanden ? Neuanfang wird gemacht auf den Server "Das Konsortium" und dann als Horde ?
> 
> ...



Als ich vorhin ausgeloggt hab, waren es unheimlich viel Krieger und kaum (oder kein?) Heiler!^^

Da warens noch 20 Gildenmitglieder, kann nicht sagen wie es jetzt aussieht!^^

Und Allianz gewinnt immer Schlachtfeld? Bis jetzt.... hr hr hr

Nur die harten kommen in den Garten! Und was wäre es für eine Herausforderung irgendwo zu spielen wo immer nur Horde gewinnt?? Pahhhh ich will Ergebnisse durch Leistung und nicht aufgetischt kriegen!^^

<- Resgahr, Lv 5 Untoder Krieger, Gilde BuffeD!^^


----------



## Kevvulk (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Als ich vorhin ausgeloggt hab, waren es unheimlich viel Krieger und kaum (oder kein?) Heiler!^^
> 
> Da warens noch 20 Gildenmitglieder, kann nicht sagen wie es jetzt aussieht!^^
> 
> ...




brr ... Heiler...  also das war ja eher eine der klassen die ich nicht unbedingt spielen wollte ^^

wie steht es mit hexern/magier ? wahrscheinlich auch mehr als genug oder ?

hmm...

also hexer wäre meine favoritklasse gewesen, aber wenn es echt keine heiler gibt bringt der ja nix.


----------



## GerriG (23. April 2008)

hexer sind erst 2, es gibt noch keinen Jäger erst einen Druiden Magier sind 3 o. 4

Aber im prinzip ist es egal was du spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Healer dürften wir auch genug haben mittlerweile


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Aber im prinzip ist es egal was du spielst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bingo!^^

Hauptsache der Spaßfaktor stimmt! Und die eine oder andere Klasse wird schon noch auf dem Server rumfahren!^^


----------



## Kevvulk (23. April 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> hexer sind erst 2, es gibt noch keinen Jäger erst einen Druiden Magier sind 3 o. 4
> 
> Aber im prinzip ist es egal was du spielst
> 
> ...




Keine Jäger Oo sowas gibt es ?^^  


na wenn das so ist dann schwanke ich nun zwischen hexer, jäger (also mindestens einen muss es ja geben^^) oder vllt auch nen Paladin ... obwohl der macht ja kein dmg ^^

dauert ja eh noch bis ich spielen kann, bin noch immer am installieren :X und danach kommt dann ja das patchen. Gibt es denn schon ein Gildenfrum oder sowas ? ach und falls bedarf sien soll, ich könnte ein TS anbieten falls es noch keins gibt, hat zwar nur 25 platz aber für den anfang reicht es ja.


----------



## Humfred (23. April 2008)

Jaa!! Lvl 12 Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielt am besten einen Heiler. Bis 70 geht ja auch auf Feral, elementar/verstärker oder Schatten / Diszi


----------



## GerriG (23. April 2008)

> ich könnte ein TS anbieten falls es noch keins gibt, hat zwar nur 25 platz aber für den anfang reicht es ja.



Yo das wär mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (23. April 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Yo das wär mal was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich schicke dir die Ip und das Pw per pm. muss ja nicht jeder im buffed forum das sehen ^^

Du kannst es ja dann in der gilde weitergeben.


----------



## Kevvulk (23. April 2008)

So, nun schwanke ich nur noch zwischen Hexer oder Jäger, denke mal ich werde eine münze werfen um das zu entscheiden. Da ich in nächster zeit wenig zeit zu spielen habe wäre ein Heiler nicht passend für mich und bei den beiden Klassen hat man ja das pet, das lvn geht also sehr gut alleine und auch schnell voran.

Hoffe nur das es nicht zuviele hexer und hunter gibt mittlerweile. Obwohl mir das auch schnuppe ist ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Nimm nen Untoden Hexer! Untode können es nie genug sein!^^


----------



## GerriG (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nimm nen Untoden Hexer! Untode können es nie genug sein!^^




Du hast es mit deinen verlassenen ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nimm nen Untoden Hexer! Untode können es nie genug sein!^^




Das ist es, untote hexer sind eh die einzig wahren hexer ^^ haben den meisten style (nagut, bis auf die sache mit den kaputten Klamotten^^).

Also dann werde ich wohl auch nen UD Hexer spielen. Jäger wird es bestimmt eh noch mehr als genug geben denke ich mal...


*immer noch wartet das WoW fertig wird damit er endlich mit den patchen anfangen kann ....*


----------



## Ronas (23. April 2008)

Oder nen Orc Hexer mit riiiiiiesen Schulterstücken =)


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (23. April 2008)

Denkt daran:Godzilla for Worldboss !!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pleini (23. April 2008)

Wäre auch dabei!
Mir ist auch die Fraktion relativ egal...
Schreibt mich bei ICQ.: 256-734-392 an =)

MfG


----------



## GerriG (23. April 2008)

Also wenn noch wer intresse hat.
Es fehlen noch Jäger und Druiden.
Trotzdem wird noch alles gesucht, also wer will Charakter erstellen auf 
dem Konsortium (RP-PVP)
Schreibt einfach einen von Buffed an


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Du hast es mit deinen verlassenen ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, das ist mit den Witzen sämtlicher Rassen, erst denkt man sich: "Hä?? Wie bitte???!" Dann muß man über die Eigenart des Humors lachen!^^

Bei den Untoden denkt man sich auch brrrr... Kannibalismus, machen ständig Giftversuche an Menschen, die trostloseste Umgebung in ganz Azeroth (+ Scherbenwelt)..... Und überall ist versteckter schwarzer Humor das es nur so kracht!

Aber dann schau dir mal die Vorgeschichte an:

Früher (Resgahr) ein Menschenpaladin der sich für sein Volk opferte um die Geisel zurück zu treiben. Doch der Tod war für ihn nur der Anfang! Ein Leben als Sklave für die Geisel, bei vollem Verstand jedoch ohne das er sich wehren konnte mußte er genau gegen die Menschen kämpfen, die er einst verteidigte. Irgendwann befreite die Bansheekönigin ihn und andere Untode. Doch wie groß war der schrecken als er feststellte, das er jetzt für sie ein Monster war? Und damit nicht genug! Die Menschen machten jagdt auf ihn und seinesgleichen die sich doch nur einer Sache schuldig gemacht hatten: Sie hatte ein fürchterliches Schicksal ereilt!

Und dann beginnst du in ner Gruft wo einer sagt: Hey! Dachte nicht das du noch lebst, wollte dich grad mit den Anderen leblosen Körper auf den Haufen zum verbrennen werfen!^^ (oder irgendwie so^^)

Also RP-Technisch kann man die Rasse unglaublich ausschlachten! *gg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (23. April 2008)

Ja die Untoten haben auch den dicksten Style, wenn Untote Schamis sein könnten, wär ich sofort ein Untoter


----------



## Kevvulk (23. April 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Also wenn noch wer intresse hat.
> Es fehlen noch Jäger und Druiden.
> Trotzdem wird noch alles gesucht, also wer will Charakter erstellen auf
> dem Konsortium (RP-PVP)
> Schreibt einfach einen von Buffed an




Es fehlen Jäger ? Oo  das ist etwas was ich ja fast nicht glauben kann, normalerweise ist das die erste klasse die man nicht mehr sucht ^^

Wayne, ich mach mir nen hexer nun. spar ich immerhin bisschen was an repkosten.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Hab grad 5 min Zeit und spinne meine Idee weiter:

Warum es bei den Untoden so kalt, karg und trist aussieht haben wir ja jetzt geklärt!^^

Kommen wir zu den Punkt warum es so interessant ist dass gerade Lady Windrunner diesen "Haufen" anführt!^^

Wir gehen jetzt mal davon aus, dass sie ja alles (eingeschlossen Leben) verloren haben, der einzige Lichtblick ist tatsächlich die Bansheekönigin die sie wie eine Mutter anführt! Als ob in ihrer Welt alles farblos wäre und die einzige Zuneigung die sie erhalten ist von der Lady.

Schaut euch mal das Lied von ihr an (gibts auch auf der offiziellen Blizzardseite), in dem Sie traurig-singend beschreibt was mit den Blutelfen passiert ist. Wie viele der Geisel zur Opfer gefallen sind. Besonders interessant ist dort, als es durch Unterstadt fährt, wie die Untoden inhalten und ihrer Königin lauschen...

da kriegt man ja schon aus Mitleid Gänsehaut!^^


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Es fehlen Jäger ? Oo  das ist etwas was ich ja fast nicht glauben kann, normalerweise ist das die erste klasse die man nicht mehr sucht ^^



Das ist ja auch ne Buffed-Gilde und da weiß halt jeder das die Jäger meist ne Einsteigerklasse sind! Abgesehen von den Jägerliebhabern und das sind halt wirklich soviele wie es tatsächlich Jäger gibt!^^


----------



## Kevvulk (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch ne Buffed-Gilde und da weiß halt jeder das die Jäger meist ne Einsteigerklasse sind! Abgesehen von den Jägerliebhabern und das sind halt wirklich soviele wie es tatsächlich Jäger gibt!^^




nun solange es nicht alzu viele hexer gibt reicht es mir ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> nun solange es nicht alzu viele hexer gibt reicht es mir ^^



Wieso nicht? Dann machen wir ne "BG-Fear-Party"!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Dann machen wir ne "BG-Fear-Party"!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Böse Oo 15 hexer die nur dotten  und die allys rumfearen XD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (23. April 2008)

hmm wenn noch hunter und dudus fehlen mach ich gerne als hunter mit^^


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

+ 1 Krieger! Einer muß sie ja noch schnetzeln!^^


----------



## Kevvulk (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> + 1 Krieger! Einer muß sie ja noch schnetzeln!^^



Und + 1 schattenpriester, dann geht man nicht so schnell oom ^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (23. April 2008)

aso war es jetzt eig horde oda allianz???^^


----------



## Kevvulk (23. April 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> aso war es jetzt eig horde oda allianz???^^




Also wenn ich es nicht komplett falsch verstanden habe war es horde ^^


----------



## naked92 (23. April 2008)

OOT (out of Thema :-P)

Ich suche einen (oder mehrere) Partner zum lvln. Ich hab einfach die Horde satt!

Ich möchte nun einen Allianzler anfangen, welche Rasse / Klasse oder Server ist mir Latte!

Will hat schnell auf 70 (power leveln), also sollte mein Partner schon ahnung haben =)



MfG


----------



## GerriG (23. April 2008)

> Kommen wir zu den Punkt warum es so interessant ist dass gerade Lady Windrunner diesen "Haufen" anführt!^^



Lady Sylvanas Windrunner wurde vom Arthas getötet und wiederbelebt und hat von dem Zeitpunkt aus für ihn ja äh ich sag mal gearbeitet^^.

Und da sie es gehasst hat, ihr leben das sie jetzt eine Untote ist, hat sie Arthas in eine Falle gelockt und hat versucht ihn zu töten.

Die 3 Dämonen Tichondrius,Varimithras und den 3. Namen weiss ich leider nich, haben einen hinterhalt geplant mit Sylvanas und danach wollten die 3 Dämonen Sylvanas zur strecke bringen.
Sylvanas hat das durch schaut und hat 2 von den Dämonen getötet, als sie Varimithras töten wollte hat er ihr ewige treue geschworen.

Sie hatte also so einen hass auf Arthas das sie den bann vom Lichkönig einfach gebrochen hat.

Zu dem Lied, sie singt das weil, Arthas Silbermond in dem die HOCHELFEN gelebt haben komplett zerstört hat und es heute keine HOCHELFEN mehr gibt, es gibt nur noch die Nachtelfen und die Blutelfen(Die Blutelfen waren mal Hochelfen haben sich aber zu Ehren ihrer getöteten Brüder in Blutelfen umbenannt)


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

naked92 schrieb:


> OOT (out of Thema :-P)
> 
> Ich suche einen (oder mehrere) Partner zum lvln. Ich hab einfach die Horde satt!
> 
> ...



Du Schlingel! Hier einfach mal kurz Allianzwerbung reinzuschmeißen!^^ Und das nur weil du seid 12 min keine positiven Nachrichten in deinen Thread hast! *g*

Paß auf! Sonst wart ich bis sich mal jemand zu dir rüber verirrt und zieh ihn wieder auf unsere Seite!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (23. April 2008)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Also wenn ich es nicht komplett falsch verstanden habe war es horde ^^


kk danke dann bin ich mit nem orc hunter dabei^^ oda wenn noch mages gesucht werden mit nem ud mage^^


----------



## GerriG (23. April 2008)

ha wenn mir jetzt nur noch der Witz mit Yoda und dem Toastbrot einfallen würde..


----------



## GerriG (23. April 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> kk danke dann bin ich mit nem orc hunter dabei^^ oda wenn noch mages gesucht werden mit nem ud mage^^




Mages sind schon 8 stück oder so

Nochmal Server Konsortium schreib einfach Simmons an der gildeninv kommt dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (23. April 2008)

Sasquehama schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Euch dafür interessiert, in einer Buffed-Gilde zu spielen, warum nehmt ihr nicht eine Gilde, die schon existiert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke Sasquehama  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber anscheinend will man wohl ein neues Rad testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich mach es mal kurz.

Server:Kult der Verdammten
Fraktion:Horde
Status:Karazhan Raid jeden Freitag und Sonntag
HP: www.mittmoons.de
TS:ist vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mybuffed profil : Mittmoons

gruß

firun


----------



## Kevvulk (23. April 2008)

Firun schrieb:


> Danke Sasquehama
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich glaube nicht das der TE das rad neu erfinden will oder sowas, er will nru eben mit einigen Leuten neu anfangen, eure Gilde z.b ist ja schon zum grössten teil 70 und raidet (scheint mir zumindest so).


EDIT: Kennt jemand einen Link wo man den aktuelsten Patch (denke mal das war 2.4 oder so) direkt runterladen kann ? der blizz updater braucht wieder mal jahre ...


----------



## Ronas (23. April 2008)

jo so isses


----------



## hiddi (23. April 2008)

Bin Dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juskwe (23. April 2008)

ich fänd das richtig geil wenn sich blizzard zu nem richtigen "classic" server durchringen würde (d.h. alles wie zu 60er Zeiten, Talente, lvl-grenze 60 etc.).
ich war damals nämlich leider nich dabei, aber würde das gerne ma erleben... BC is irgendwie so alles höher schneller weiter... aber halt nich zwinged besser!


----------



## Narayan (23. April 2008)

Zu Info, sowas gibts schon massenweise. Unter anderem:

http://wow.buffed.de/?g=105739

Aber wieso nicht noch mal nen kompletten Neuanfang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boomman (23. April 2008)

Hmm ne andere Möglichkeit währe wenn man 2 Gilden auf nem (PVP)Server macht(natürlich eine ally und eine Horde) und wenn genug zusammengekommen sind open pvp oder sowas machen...krieg zwischen den buffed usern xD

P.s.:Sry ich war zu faul mir nochma alles durchzulesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also net meckern wenns so ne idee schon gibt...


Mfg
Ich


----------



## Kevvulk (23. April 2008)

So endlich. patchen usw fertig. also dann, bei wen muss ich mich ingame melden ? Ig name von meinen char ist vulk.


----------



## Ronas (24. April 2008)

dann schreib einfach jemanden von der gilde "BuffeD" ingame an.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. April 2008)

Boomman schrieb:


> Hmm ne andere Möglichkeit währe wenn man 2 Gilden auf nem (PVP)Server macht(natürlich eine ally und eine Horde) und wenn genug zusammengekommen sind open pvp oder sowas machen...krieg zwischen den buffed usern xD
> 
> P.s.:Sry ich war zu faul mir nochma alles durchzulesen
> 
> ...



Yoar, das wäre mal ein Spaß!^^

Buffed gegen Buffed und das Eschental brennt!^^

Sicher wird in solchen Gilden anfangs nur Twinks geparkt, allerdings wenn des öfteren genug online sind, wäre das ein tolle Treffpunkt zum life-gedankenaustausch.

Dieses Hordebuffed gegen Alliebuffed könnte man sogar davor im Forum bekannt geben! Da tun sich unheimlich möglichkeiten auf!^^ Ich werd mir mit meinen kleinen Untoden zwar etwas Zeit lassen aber er wird sich stetig weiter entwickeln und sollte sie dort auch ne Gilde "Buffed" bei der Allianz entwickeln so sei euch gesagt:

"Kommt nur her, erst werd ich euch zerschmettern, danach fressen! Muahahaha" *Undead rules & eat all*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (24. April 2008)

hammerhart, schon 43 leute in der gilde =)


----------



## Xethon (24. April 2008)

Bin jetzt auf dem Realm Echsenkessel mit dem Namen Xethon. Wäre nett, wenn mich mal jmd. in die Gilde einladen könnte. Die Person, die man ansprechen soll ist nämlich nicht online.


----------



## masaeN (25. April 2008)

bin auf Konsortium oder wie man das schreibt .. Blutelf Priesterin ... wird dann heal ... bitte mal wer inviten morgen oder so ...


----------



## LordNero (25. April 2008)

Boomman schrieb:


> Hmm ne andere Möglichkeit währe wenn man 2 Gilden auf nem (PVP)Server macht(natürlich eine ally und eine Horde) und wenn genug zusammengekommen sind open pvp oder sowas machen...krieg zwischen den buffed usern xD
> 
> P.s.:Sry ich war zu faul mir nochma alles durchzulesen
> 
> ...


sry wenn das nicht ganz passt aber ich habe gestern mir die gildensatzung für ne ally buffed gilde gekauft natürlich auf "das konsortium" würde mich freuen wenn mich nachher mal so gegen 2-3 uhr welche anschreiben würden die dann auch mitmachen.
Name: Anaru
Klasse: Krieger
Volk: Nachtelf

hoffe das diese epischen schlachten realität werden.

Ps: am besten ist es sich einfach nen neuen char auf das konsortium zu machen meiner ist auch erst 7.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. April 2008)

hallo

überlege mir grad eventuel vllt auch auf konsortium zu spielen jedoch net so intensiv^^
von welcher klasse habt ihr am wenigsten?^^

mfg


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

Ich wünsche euch das beste, leider hat es in den letzten Wochen solche Neuanfänge zur genüge gegeben.
Soweit ich mich entsinne sind alle kurz oder lang gegen den Baum gefahren. Es ist immer das selbe, am Anfang alle voller Euphorie und Feuer und Flamme, doch dann stellt sich der Alltag ein.


----------



## Knallnator (25. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch das beste, leider hat es in den letzten Wochen solche Neuanfänge zur genüge gegeben.
> Soweit ich mich entsinne sind alle kurz oder lang gegen den Baum gefahren. Es ist immer das selbe, am Anfang alle voller Euphorie und Feuer und Flamme, doch dann stellt sich der Alltag ein.



man wird sehen


----------



## fre_k (25. April 2008)

Xethon schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auf dem Realm Echsenkessel mit dem Namen Xethon. Wäre nett, wenn mich mal jmd. in die Gilde einladen könnte. Die Person, die man ansprechen soll ist nämlich nicht online.



falscher server!?



sollen sich mal paar allys melden... die horde hat ejtze schon über 40 leute!


----------



## Sasquehama (25. April 2008)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das der TE das rad neu erfinden will oder sowas, er will nru eben mit einigen Leuten neu anfangen, eure Gilde z.b ist ja schon zum grössten teil 70 und raidet (scheint mir zumindest so).



Klar... es gibt natürlich 70er... Kara wird auch geraidet, aber unabhängig davon, haben wir auch einige "jüngere" Charaktere, die gerade erst dazugestoßen sind... mich selbst zum Beispiel, mit meinem Main-Twink Wynono, der gerade mal LvL 41 erreicht hat.

Was ich traurig finde, ist eigentlich eher die Tatsache, daß solche Fan-Gilden meist nur sehr kurzlebig sind... man spielt einen Twink über einen Zeitraum X hinweg und dann steht der Main wieder im Vordergrund.
Udn diejenigen, welche wirklich Herzblut investiert haben, stehen dann in einer kleinen Gruppe in den Ruinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Firun schrieb:


> Server:Kult der Verdammten
> Fraktion:Horde
> Status:Karazhan Raid jeden Freitag und Sonntag
> HP: www.mittmoons.de
> ...


----------



## Scrätcher (25. April 2008)

Sasquehama schrieb:


> Was ich traurig finde, ist eigentlich eher die Tatsache, daß solche Fan-Gilden meist nur sehr kurzlebig sind... man spielt einen Twink über einen Zeitraum X hinweg und dann steht der Main wieder im Vordergrund.
> Udn diejenigen, welche wirklich Herzblut investiert haben, stehen dann in einer kleinen Gruppe in den Ruinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap, versteh ich! ... nur ist ja nicht gesagt wie lange die Gilde "BuffeD" auf "Das Konsortium" besteht.

Es war ne bekloppte kurzfristige Idee, die auf einmal auf so ne rege Anfrage gestoßen ist mit der keiner gerechnet hätte!^^

Und als dann noch die Idee mit der Ally-Gilde kam... boar!^  ^ 

Man stelle sich vor wie zwei BuffedGilden sich eben verabreden für open Pvp! Oder hier ausdiskutiert wird, wie es die andere Seite gesehen hat. 

InGame ist ja keine Kommunikation möglich, hier schon.

Vielleicht ist die Gilde ja auch schon in ein paar Wochen inaktiv was wäre gewesen wenn die zu euch gekommen wären? Oder was habt ihr für Anforderungen? Man überlege das diese Gilden eher auf freiwilliger Basis sind. Ich hab auch gesagt, das ich vielleicht ab und zu mal dort bin, keinen hats gestört und jetzt Level ich meinen Char dort erstmal. In meinen Augen wäre es unfair gewesen bei euch einfach nur nen Twink zu "parken" der mal zur Kinderwoche oder Halloween vorbeischaut. Ihr habt feste Raids und braucht keine Karteileichen. Vielleicht war es dieses "nichts muß, alles kann"-Prinzip was halt mal so einen Anklang gefunden hat...

MfG

Scratcher


----------



## Angelneo (25. April 2008)

wäre auch dabei, hab mir grad en dudu erstellt
name:stormblast
bin jetzt noch online also könnt ihr mich einladen
mgf


----------



## Scrätcher (25. April 2008)

Angelneo schrieb:


> wäre auch dabei, hab mir grad en dudu erstellt
> name:stormblast
> bin jetzt noch online also könnt ihr mich einladen
> mgf



Bei mir bedeutet "im Forum aktiv sein" gleich "nicht spielen", das wird den meisten so gehen. Deshalb schau einfach auf der "Wer"-Liste Ingame sortiere nach "Gilden" und flüster einen aus der Gilde "BuffeD" an!

geht einfacher! ;-)


----------



## Sasquehama (25. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Gilde ja auch schon in ein paar Wochen inaktiv was wäre gewesen wenn die zu euch gekommen wären? Oder was habt ihr für Anforderungen? Man überlege das diese Gilden eher auf freiwilliger Basis sind. Ich hab auch gesagt, das ich vielleicht ab und zu mal dort bin, keinen hats gestört und jetzt Level ich meinen Char dort erstmal. In meinen Augen wäre es unfair gewesen bei euch einfach nur nen Twink zu "parken" der mal zur Kinderwoche oder Halloween vorbeischaut. Ihr habt feste Raids und braucht keine Karteileichen. Vielleicht war es dieses "nichts muß, alles kann"-Prinzip was halt mal so einen Anklang gefunden hat...



Das Prinzip ist bei uns das selbe.

Wie gesagt, Wynono ist mein Main-Twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal spiel ich jeden Abend in der Woche eine Stunde, bevor ich mit meinem Main Dailys und Instanzen mache... mal steht er noch Woche im Gasthaus und kriegt dann am WE nen paar Stunden Freigang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar... es wird schon eine gewisse Aktivität erwartet... aber d. h. nicht, daß man jeden Tag oder jede Woche da sein muß



Firun schrieb:


> Server:Kult der Verdammten
> Fraktion:Horde
> Status:Karazhan Raid jeden Freitag und Sonntag
> HP: www.mittmoons.de
> ...


----------



## Scrätcher (25. April 2008)

Sasquehama schrieb:


> Das Prinzip ist bei uns das selbe.



Hm, schade das es nicht schon viiiel früher in diesem Thread stand.... erst war die Rede vom Echsenkessel (nen Twink erstellt auf Lv 6 gebracht). Dann vom Konsortium, nochmal aus der Gruft steigen und die Anfangsquests runter daddeln hab ich imo die Nerven nicht! ^^ 

Zumal sich dann wohl eher alles auflösen würde..... 

Ich warte jetzt einfach mal ab wie es sich auf dem Konsortium entwickelt und ob es die Allianz schaft mit ner BuffeD Gilde zu kontern!

MfG

Scratcher


----------



## Scrätcher (25. April 2008)

Wo ist eigentlich Ohrensammler? Überall gibt er sein Kommentar dazu ausser hier!^^

Ööööööööhrchääääääään! Melde dich! *g*


----------



## Xethon (25. April 2008)

fre_k schrieb:


> falscher server!?
> sollen sich mal paar allys melden... die horde hat ejtze schon über 40 leute!



Nix falscher Server! Hier war anfangs die Rede vom Echsenkessel. Hab mir da auchn Char erstellt,aber wie es aussieht wird das dort nix mehr.
Auf RP hab ich keine Lust. Habs zwar noch nie ausprobiert, aber da muss man sich ja anscheinend ziemlich verstellen...^^


----------



## LordNero (25. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ...und ob es die Allianz schaft mit ner BuffeD Gilde zu kontern!
> 
> MfG
> 
> Scratcher


hoffe ich auch dafür sollten sich aber mal ein paar melden am besten ist ihr schreibt mir ne persöhnliche nachricht hier bei buffed oder schreibt mich ingame an (pn ist besser weil ich nicht immer on bin) wenn ihr in die allianz gilde wollt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takashi1983 (25. April 2008)

es müsste aber am besten n ziehmlich junger server sein, so meiner meinung nach
aber auf jeden fall pvp gruß takashi

ps wäre dabei!


----------



## Sasquehama (25. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hm, schade das es nicht schon viiiel früher in diesem Thread stand.... erst war die Rede vom Echsenkessel (nen Twink erstellt auf Lv 6 gebracht). Dann vom Konsortium, nochmal aus der Gruft steigen und die Anfangsquests runter daddeln hab ich imo die Nerven nicht! ^^
> 
> Zumal sich dann wohl eher alles auflösen würde.....
> 
> ...



Wenn es sich nicht zu deiner Zufriedenheit entwickelt, dann kannst du gerne auf dem KvD vorbeischauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich helf dir auch gerne aus der Gruft raus... entweder mit Wynono, vielleicht lasse ich mich aber auch überreden einen 2. Twink zu etablieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Firun schrieb:


> Server:Kult der Verdammten
> Fraktion:Horde
> Status:Karazhan Raid jeden Freitag und Sonntag
> HP: www.mittmoons.de
> ...


----------



## LordNero (25. April 2008)

Takashi1983 schrieb:


> es müsste aber am besten n ziehmlich junger server sein, so meiner meinung nach
> aber auf jeden fall pvp gruß takashi
> 
> ps wäre dabei!


bei der allianz gilde oder bei der horde gilde?


----------



## Everjung (25. April 2008)

So Leute....

Wat den jetzt?

Wo startet die Horde?
Wo startet die Allianz?

Bitte mal posten...danke!


----------



## LordNero (25. April 2008)

Everjung schrieb:


> So Leute....
> 
> Wat den jetzt?
> 
> ...


bei der allianz gilde hat sich noch niemand gemeldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn du aber lust hast melde dich bei Anaru auf "das konsortium" (die horden gilde ist auch auf "das konsortium")


----------



## Everjung (25. April 2008)

Alles klar...bis gleich^^


----------



## Knallnator (25. April 2008)

wenn ihr allies das hin bekommt wird es sehr lustig werden ;-)


----------



## Scrätcher (25. April 2008)

Sasquehama schrieb:


> Wenn es sich nicht zu deiner Zufriedenheit entwickelt, dann kannst du gerne auf dem KvD vorbeischauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Los! Twinken! Twinken! Twinken!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Was muß ich hören??? Gibt es nicht genug mutige Recken die die Allianz unterstützen?

*Aufruf *

Hört ihr Helden und Abenteuerer aus Sturmwind, Darnassus und Eisenschmiede! Die ALLIANZ braucht euch!!
Dunkle Gestalten tummeln sich auf "Das Konsortium" mit dem Ziel die Allianz ein für alle mal vernichtend zu schlagen! Wollt.....könnt ihr nicht? Gibt es da draussen noch jemand der geschickt mit einer Waffe umgehen kann oder gar ein Meister des Heilens ist? Sprecht *Anaru* an und verhelft dazu, dass auch die Allianz eine Streitmacht erstellen kann die  Ehre und Ruhm erlangt! (es dürfen auch gerne überzeugte Hordler sein die einfach mal gern auf Ally-Seite twinken)


----------



## LordNero (25. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Los! Twinken! Twinken! Twinken!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Exodar auch ^^ ansonsten geb ich dir recht


----------



## Scrätcher (25. April 2008)

LordNero schrieb:


> Exodar auch ^^ ansonsten geb ich dir recht



Nix! Schamis braucht ihr ned! *gg*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (25. April 2008)

hab mir mal eine Druidin names Adua erstellt auf Allyseite...melde mich bei gelegenheit mal ^^


----------



## LordNero (26. April 2008)

wenn sich übers wochenende niemand  mehr meldet geb ichs auf dann lohnt sich die allianz gilde nicht da ich grad mal 2 unterschriften auf der gildensatzung habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn dieser fall eintritt und niemand mehr unterschreibt werde ich meinen krieger löschen und in die horden gilde eintreten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bewl (26. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Los! Twinken! Twinken! Twinken!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo muss ich hin^^ ? Bei wem muss ich mich melden ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bist du auch dabei^^ ?

Mfg Bewl


----------



## LordNero (26. April 2008)

du musst auf den server "das konsortium" und dich wenn du in die allianz gilde willst bei mir (Anaru) melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und scrätcher ist bei der horden gilde da weis ich nicht bei wem du dich melden muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Everjung (28. April 2008)

Mein Drainei Schamane hat das ganze Wochenende auf ein "online" kommen gewartet um in die Gilde eintreten zu können.

Ist die Allianz Gilde denn nun noch aktuell auf "Das Konsortium"?


----------



## Malafazio (28. April 2008)

Hallo,

also die Resonanz auf Horden ist Seite ist ziemlich groß...

innerhalb von 2-3 tagen hatten wir schon 50 Mitglieder,war jetzt paar Tage nicht mehr drin aber 
kann mir gut vorstellen,dass es mittlerweile um die 70-80 chars sind  :-)

einfach Konsortium Horden seite mal im channel nach buffed mitgliedern fragen....das reicht schon!


----------



## Everjung (28. April 2008)

Dann rufe ich nochmals auf:

ALLIANZ

Server: Das Konsortium

Char.-Name: Breeku (Drainei Schamie)

Meldet euch bei Interesse, gerne auch per PN!


----------



## MirageWhip (28. April 2008)

bei der horde sind wir momentan ca 50 leute, davon eine menge, die kaum online kommen


----------



## toxnox (28. April 2008)

@ Everjung

Ich würde wohl mitmachen für die Allianz. Bin aber absoluter Neueinsteiger. Habe momentan das Problem das keiner mehr die Gruppenquests in den Startgebieten spielen möchte. Daher wäre ein Einstieg mit einigen die neu anfangen wollen ganz nett.


----------



## Everjung (29. April 2008)

Nochmal der Aufruf:

ALLIANZ

Meldet euch an auf "Das Konsortium"

Wir brauchen noch alle Klassen und Rassen um eine fähige Gilde aufzubauen!

Mein Char. heißt Breeku

Meldet euch ingame oder schickt mir ne PN wenn ihr Interesse habt!


----------



## LordNero (29. April 2008)

so...entschuldigung das ich die letzten tage nich on konnte hatte ziemlich viel im RL zu tun aber ab jetzt könnt ihr euch wieder bei mir melden 

NAME: ANARU
SERVER: DAS KONSORTIUM
FRAKTION: ALLIANZ

würd mich freuen wenn ihr mal vorbeischaut ^^


----------



## Majokat (29. April 2008)

Kannst mich auch auf deine Liste setzen


----------



## LordNero (29. April 2008)

Majokat schrieb:


> Kannst mich auch auf deine Liste setzen


ok meld dich dann gleich mal ingame bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2008)

Ich bin dabei!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guinnevere (4. Mai 2008)

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass es eine buffed gilde gibt oda  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



                                            >>>>>>Mittmoons<<<<<


gibt auch ein schönes profil auf mybuffed...einfach ma vorbeiguggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (4. Mai 2008)

Guinnevere schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon, dass es eine buffed gilde gibt oda
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke kaum einer wird Lust haben, auf einem RP-PVP Server zu spielen.
Noch dazu ist der Name meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade der Beste um die Verbindung zu buffed.de zu zeigen.


----------



## Davidor (4. Mai 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Ich denke kaum einer wird Lust haben, auf einem RP-PVP Server zu spielen.
> Noch dazu ist der Name meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade der Beste um die Verbindung zu buffed.de zu zeigen.



OT: Jockurt,das heisst "Viva los Tioz",ohne "t" xD

BTT: Bin auch dabei,bei der Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was braucht ihr denn noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal nen Draneischamanen namens Regdar angefangen,inv pls^^


----------



## Jockurt (4. Mai 2008)

Haha, den Fehler seh ich jetzt erst.
Hoert sich ja fast besser an als das Original 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke fuer den Tip.


----------



## Davidor (4. Mai 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Haha, den Fehler seh ich jetzt erst.
> Hoert sich ja fast besser an als das Original
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch meine Pflicht als Onkelzfan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiuz (4. Mai 2008)

jippi sagt mir irgendwie bescheid, ich bin dabei schreibt mir ne pm welcher server zeit rasse usw^^


----------



## Davidor (4. Mai 2008)

Tiuz schrieb:


> jippi sagt mir irgendwie bescheid, ich bin dabei schreibt mir ne pm welcher server zeit rasse usw^^



ALLIANZ:

Das Konsortium
Spiel was du möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anaru anwhispern


P.S. Kann auch ne HP für die Gilde einrichten,falls dies gewünscht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (4. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## bartman223 (4. Mai 2008)

wieso noch pushen`?? sind doch bestimmt schon alle 50-60


----------



## Davidor (4. Mai 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> wieso noch pushen`?? sind doch bestimmt schon alle 50-60



eher nicht. Der Gründer der Allianzgilde zB ist auch erst 12,da kann man noch gut einsteigen


----------



## Everjung (7. Mai 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> eher nicht. Der Gründer der Allianzgilde zB ist auch erst 12,da kann man noch gut einsteigen



/push

Wir warten auf Euch....

Breeku
Drainei-Schamane


----------



## Arlox93 (7. Mai 2008)

also ^^ ich fang heute mal wieder mit wow an ... kack bezahlne vergessen xD
und daswegen würde ich gerne bei euch anfangen !
müsst mir nur name der gilde der chars (des leaders) und des servers sagen un so wie ihc es seh zoggt ihr ally^^


----------



## Firun (12. Mai 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Ich denke kaum einer wird Lust haben, auf einem RP-PVP Server zu spielen.
> Noch dazu ist der Name meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade der Beste um die Verbindung zu buffed.de zu zeigen.




Welch ein sinniges Kommentar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fakt ist einfach das wir die Offizielle mybuffed Fan Gilde sind ,ob der name nun mit buffed.de in Verbindung gebracht werden kann liegt eindeutig im Auge des Betrachters.
Die Member sowie die Mitarbeiter von Buffed.de haben sich jedenfalls nicht Beschwert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne, schönen Abend noch oder eher Morgen.

gruß

Firun


----------



## Crâshbâsh (12. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei wann wo welche seite welcher server?


----------



## Bloodgrin (12. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe vor, einen Neuanfang zu wagen und suche deshalb ein paar nette Leute die eventuell auch lust darauf hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich einige klare Voraussetzungen habe fällt euch das ganze sicher einfacher.

Fraktion: Horde !
Server: Schaun wa noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gilde wird "Semper Fi" heißen.

Klassen: Wär gut wenn wir direkt ein Team bilden könnten für Raids später sprich Healer, Tanks und DDs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde einen Krieger/Mage oder Hexer spielen, müsste man dann noch schaun, was fehlt.

Wenn ihr interesse habt meldet euch per PN oder hier im Forum, wenn ihr wollt auch per ICQ/MSN (steht im Profil)

freue mich über jede Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß
Bloodgrin

( Bitte nur die Leute melden, die auch wirklich interesse haben, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## LordNero (12. Mai 2008)

also die leute die in die allianz gilde wollen auf dem server das konsortium bei Anaru melden =) (siehe Signatur)

@ Bloodgrin: Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei es gibt schon 2 horden gilden eine davon auf das konsortium und die andere sind die Mittmoons (sry wenn ich was falsch geschrieben habe) kannst dich da ja mal melden


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (12. Mai 2008)

wer mich braucht ... pm schreiben ^^ spiel so eig alles und au ganz gut
jederzeit zum neuanfang bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordNero (12. Mai 2008)

Æro schrieb:


> wer mich braucht ... pm schreiben ^^ spiel so eig alles und au ganz gut
> jederzeit zum neuanfang bereit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


komm auf das konsortium und meld dich bei mir, würde mich sehr freuen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoidu (12. Mai 2008)

Jea, werde mich der alianz anschliessen, N811 Schurkin, werde dich anflüstern Nero..


----------



## Vanman (12. Mai 2008)

Ich wär auch dabei . Sagt mir nur wann es losgeht ^^


----------



## LordNero (12. Mai 2008)

Vanman schrieb:


> Ich wär auch dabei . Sagt mir nur wann es losgeht ^^


gilde ist schon gegründet kannst sofort einen erstellen und mich anwhispern ^^


----------



## Bloodgrin (12. Mai 2008)

> @ Bloodgrin: Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei es gibt schon 2 horden gilden eine davon auf das konsortium und die andere sind die Mittmoons (sry wenn ich was falsch geschrieben habe) kannst dich da ja mal melden



Hi^^
Das Problem ist ja, dass ich von dem Realm "Das Konsortium" nichts halte...hab früher dort mal 4 Monate gespielt und fands nicht besonders gut.

Also wenn noch jemand interesse hat-> melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystasia (13. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe auch mal neu angefangen ! Wer mag der kann sich ja anschliesse.

Server : Anub arak
Seite : Alianz
besitze keinen Main dort und woanders auch nicht mehr, habe meinen Hordler gelöscht um den Alianzer anzufangen.
Bitte keine Leute die nur eine Woche kommen und dann daueroff sind.
TS Ventrilo alles vorhanden

Wenn ihr Bock habt /w Gépetto lvl1 Gnommage


----------



## Knallnator (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin einer der von anfang an bei dem neustart der sogenannten "Buffed" gilde auf dem server "das Konsortium" dabei war und ist, doch nach nur 2 wochen, mussten wir einen internen gildenneustert machen.
also wer noch lust hat ist gerne eingeladen, derzeit suchen wir schurken (haben leider keinen einzigen, palas und druiden).

hier die daten:

server: das konsortium
fraktion: horde
gilde: redemption
ansprechpartner: Simmons, Agricola, Vulk

ps.: momentan ist der level der spieler von 1-30 verstreut, die oben genannten haben derzeit einen level von 51-54, also ist ziehen durch die unterwn ini's kein problem

wir freuen uns auf teilnahme


----------



## Kevvulk (14. Mai 2008)

Knallnator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin einer der von anfang an bei dem neustart der sogenannten "Buffed" gilde auf dem server "das Konsortium" dabei war und ist, doch nach nur 2 wochen, mussten wir einen internen gildenneustert machen.
> also wer noch lust hat ist gerne eingeladen, derzeit suchen wir schurken (haben leider keinen einzigen, palas und druiden).
> ...




Nur mal so nebenbei noch, das Konsortium ist zwar ein RP-PVP Server jedoch ist Rp auch hier mal wieder sehr selten, also dann, wer noch lust hat horde zu spielen ist hier gern gesehen. Schurken, Paladine,druiden, hexer ... naja eigentlich noch alles ist gern gesehen. 

Wir wollen aber trotzdem das die Leute die dazu kommen sich schon einen Rp-fähigen Namen aussuchen, also nix mit Shadowkiller1! oder ähnliches. Im G-Chat herrscht zwar ooc aber wenn jemand RP macht wird es gern gesehen und auch unterstützt (bin selber einer der leute der abundzu mal rp macht^^)

also an alle die noch neu anfangen wollen und auch es wirklich durchziehen wollen ( keine lust auf Leute die sich ein char erstellen und dann nie wieder kommen, so wie gewisse Leute die eigentlich auch erst mitmachen wollten aber seitdem nie wieder on kamen) melde euch bei uns.


----------

